

iOS Design Teardown: Stretchy Table Headers - matthewcheok
http://blog.matthewcheok.com/design-teardown-stretchy-headers/

======
aubreyjohnson
Very useful tutorial! Thanks.

Removing the Status bar is such a no no no from a UX perspective IMO. I recall
Rdio did this for some period and their app reviews went into the toilet.
Undoing the misstep set them back on track.

